# Rules of The Furry Fandom



## Enoki (Nov 23, 2009)

Kinda liked this, figured I'd share it here.

Written by Samuel James Fox.

1) By joining this fandom, you agree that you will get ridiculed someday.

1a) You agree that you will act responsibly and maturely. This means that you won't, for example, try to blank that Encyclopedia Dramatica article you don't like. Not only this doesn't work, but it'll get you ridiculed even more.

2) Three words: Orthography, grammar, and punctuation. This fandom doesn't need idiots who can't greet someone without replacing entire words with abbreviations.

2a) I'm dead. Fucking. Serious. Writing like a mongoloid pisses off EVERYONE, especially those whose native language isn't English and who learnt it - be it entirely by themselves or with help. See, I learnt English ENTIRELY by myself, and while it's still not perfect, I'm doing my best to be comprehensible.

3) You will NEVER bother an artist with requests unless said artist SPECIFICALLY states he takes requests.

3a) In an art site which allows you to comment on an artist's work, you will NEVER ever type shit like "murr I'd fuck her/him/it/whatever" and the thousands of derivatives which are just as stupid and retarded. There are better ways to praise art.

3b) You are allowed to diss shitty art without restraint. Wannabe artists have the duty to use their judgment to assess the quality of their own art and to decide whether or not they should upload it. This is even more important when said art is drawn porn. If you can't draw anything correctly, DON'T UPLOAD IT. Do this fandom a favor and do not pollute the internet with your sub-par excuse of a drawing.

4) You will not take photos of yourself in a fursuit, no matter the costume's quality, where you are engaging in sexual acts, be it with another person, a sexual toy, or your hands. It's people like these who give this fandom a bad name.

4a) Diaper fetishists, stay the fuck away from this fandom. "Diaperfurs", get the fuck out. You are not liked in here. We hate you. You guys are awful even by furry standards.

4b) You are responsible for what you say in there. If you say that you diddled a kid or that you fucked a dog, you must accept the consequences.

4c) You will not take the defense of people convicted of serious crimes, and you will not complain if they get banned from a website even though their crime has nothing to do with it. (I'm looking at you, Frank Gembeck fans.)

5) Upon achieving fame, you will not act like a snob at others. You may be famous, but you are only known in the furry fandom. There's far better people out there, so don't let your ego take over.

5a) You will not rip off people. Your customers are most likely what helps you pay the rent. If you commit a fraud, and people gets word of it, you're pretty much dead in this fandom.

5b) You will accept responsibility for giving the fandom a bad name if you end up saying that you fuck your mate in a fursuit and proceed to parade with it on national TV.

5c) You will accept that we are entitled to hate you just as much as you hate us. You will not use substitutes to names (the usual idiots instead of liberals) to make your rhetoric sound more manly. It does not. All it does is make you sound like a pompous asshole.

6) You will not threaten to sue a website for failing to live up to your personal expectations. This means that you won't threaten to sue just because a site will not force your set of beliefs down the throats of others.

7) If you fail to follow these rules, we have the right to insult and humiliate you until you leave this fandom.


----------



## Aurali (Nov 23, 2009)

No one will ever follow these rules.. 

I miss sammy, he was fun. Also HI ENOKI!


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Nov 23, 2009)

Some of those rules are just stupid.


----------



## Enoki (Nov 23, 2009)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> Some of those rules are just stupid.



Elaborate, like which?


----------



## Aurali (Nov 23, 2009)

... Okay seriously Enoki, please don't start drama.. You were a chat mod too. You know better.


----------



## Enoki (Nov 23, 2009)

Aurali said:


> ... Okay seriously Enoki, please don't start drama.. You were a chat mod too. You know better.



Not trying to start drama here at all, no worries.


----------



## Aurali (Nov 23, 2009)

Enoki said:


> Not trying to start drama here at all, no worries.



... then why post this? This is full of drama ridden antics.


----------



## 1337dingo (Nov 23, 2009)

I like these rules. :3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 23, 2009)

I think these are normal rules, I just can't find anything too... different.
As for number 2..
English is not my native language, and no matter how I talk normally people start typing "talk english" and that pisses me off.
You should add:
8. You will never threaten an artist's life because what he drew for you wasn't for your taste.
8a.That means no knives, biological weapons and shotguns.
8b. Your argument is invalid.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 23, 2009)

THANK 
YOU.

Now if only people actually had to abide by these rules.


----------



## Aurali (Nov 23, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> THANK
> YOU.
> 
> Now if only people actually had to abide by these rules.



how bout this, we put these rules in journals or someplace, and say we abide by them. Make others want to or some other bs.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 23, 2009)

Diaper fetishes aren't really that bad compared to say, zoophilia.


----------



## 1337dingo (Nov 23, 2009)

If everyone just up and made these rules official; we'd lose about half the fandom don't you think? x3


----------



## RageDragon (Nov 23, 2009)

Wry halo thar furry Hitler. But you know what I hate? I hate eff'n hybrids. Let's ban them too. Also Jews. F*'em.


----------



## JMAA (Nov 23, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Diaper fetishes aren't really that bad compared to say, zoophilia.



Diapers and Zoophilia are the same as bad IMHO.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 23, 2009)

RageDragon said:


> Wry halo thar furry Hitler. But you know what I hate? I hate eff'n hybrids. Let's ban them too. Also Jews. F*'em.


Jews? In my fandom?


----------



## xcliber (Nov 23, 2009)

I agree entirely with almost all of it.

4a could be worded differently. Yes, diaper *fetishists* need to GTFO, but *diaperfurs aren't all necessarily fetishists*. Albeit most are, but those that are can simply fall under rule number 4 as a whole. No need to have a separate subrule for one group of weirdos and not others. (I can't help but notice that cubporn isn't mentioned on that list)

Of course, maybe I'm just the wierd one among the weirdos.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 23, 2009)

1337dingo said:


> If everyone just up and made these rules official; we'd lose about half the fandom don't you think? x3



That's not necessarily a bad thing.  :3


----------



## RageDragon (Nov 23, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Jews? In my fandom?


Not if we can help it. Workers' Union unite!


----------



## Stahi (Nov 23, 2009)

This seems legit.   I agree with everything _except_ 3b.  Criticism is one thing, trashing is another.

3 can be tweaked a little, as it doesn't hurt to ask if they're taking requests.


----------



## Growly (Nov 23, 2009)

I really thought we as a fandom were over the whole hating diaperfurs thing. What business is it of anyone else's what people do in the privacy of their own homes?


----------



## GoatHooves (Nov 23, 2009)

I personally have no issue with people who 'cant draw' submitting art. I wouldn't be anywhere near where I am today if it weren't for people on the internet encouraging me to keep drawing even when all I did wasy shitty sonic recolors. Granted I'm not exactly amazing now but still


----------



## TDK (Nov 23, 2009)

Sadly rules are made to be broken :<


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 23, 2009)

RageDragon said:


> Wry halo thar furry Hitler. But you know what I hate? I hate eff'n hybrids. Let's ban them too.* Also Jews*. F*'em.


God will smite you.
I am not relligious and you are a meowbacca just like Rigor.
If you wanted to eat hatard go to ED.
ED= Encyclopedia dramatica nazi.

Yay for getting inmature incenerated for three words with the middle have a beautiful meaning.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 23, 2009)

Enoki said:


> Kinda liked this, figured I'd share it here.
> 
> Written by Samuel James Fox.
> 
> ...



Oh, shut up.


----------



## blueeyes (Nov 23, 2009)

i get insulting the rulebreakers until they leave the fandom, but i don't see how humilating will work. i mean, if they broken any of the rules (im thinking about, diaperfurs, and exclaiming your sex life) didn't they already humilate themselves? aren't they immune to it by now, since they do it to themself so often? get better consequences! inspire fear, and terror, so that people will ACTUALLY follow these rules.


----------



## 1337dingo (Nov 23, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> That's not necessarily a bad thing.  :3



I know right? :3c


----------



## Ricky (Nov 23, 2009)

blueeyes said:


> i get insulting the rulebreakers until they leave the fandom, but i don't see how humilating will work. i mean, if they broken any of the rules (im thinking about, diaperfurs, and exclaiming your sex life) didn't they already humilate themselves? aren't they immune to it by now, since they do it to themself so often? get better consequences! inspire fear, and terror, so that people will ACTUALLY follow these rules.



Most babyfurs get off on humiliation so it's kind of moot, anyway.

I mean, really...  This thread is just stupid.

I've been in the fandom for almost 10 years now and there's just more and more bitching about different people and what they talk about or do and who or what should and shouldn't be in the fandom.  When you get down to it, most of these things are rather insignificant and the whole time I've been going to cons, etc. I've only seen a few things that were outright offensive.

I have a really simple solution:  _*shut the fuck up*_.

If someone is really bothering you then tell *them*.  It does little to no good bitching about it on an internet forum.


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 23, 2009)

Enoki said:


> Elaborate, like which?


 
lol he doesn't like the dog fucking rules obviously XP


----------



## Stoneth (Nov 23, 2009)

Enoki said:


> 4a) Diaper fetishists, stay the fuck away from this fandom. "Diaperfurs", get the fuck out. You are not liked in here. We hate you. You guys are awful even by furry standards.


No one in the fandom ever says you have to like every fetish in the furry fanfom, but the moment you claim superiority over individuals because of their tastes, you become a douchebag yourself. The furry fandom is based on fetishes. Whether it's cartoon animals, fem dom, transformation, macro, vore, bondage, Sonic the Hedgehog, or shitting dicknipples.

A person's interests does not dictate their personality. Maybe if you actually got to know people before criticizing their interests you'd see that not all people of one interest are created equal and not everyone seems to think that diaperfurs should "get the fuck out". 

Of course, I don't expect a person who would be so arrogant as to write a guideline for an entire fandom which lacks focus anyway to grasp a concept such as "benefit of the doubt" in the first place.


----------



## Tucuxi (Nov 23, 2009)

Can we add the rule that says you can't tell someone their pet looks hot because you can see its sheath? I fucking hate that. It's so nasty.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 23, 2009)

I thought this thread was going to be the return of CollapsibleFox.

Instead, I got something to briefly chuckle at. Awesome.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 23, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Diaper fetishes aren't really that bad compared to say, zoophilia.


seconded, what are zoos even doing in the fandom?


Growly said:


> I really thought we as a fandom were over the whole hating diaperfurs thing.


It's because for the majority of us our first experience with them was outright terrifying.


GoatHooves said:


> I personally have no issue with people who 'cant draw' submitting art.


Yeah that's the rule I outright don't like because EVERYONE STARTS SOMEWHERE.  Even though I'm just mediocre at best you should have seen my terrible stuff even in the twelve grade they would have made your eyes bleed.

Also I'd like to add one more rule, KEEP THE DRAMA TO THE MINIMUM!
I can understand if your somebody stabbed your modem to keep you from submitting furry art BUT THIS IS NOT TWITTER OR LIVEJOURNAL!
I understand life is drama but seriously people.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Nov 23, 2009)

Stoneth said:


> No one in the fandom ever says you have to like every fetish in the furry fanfom, but the moment you claim superiority over individuals because of their tastes, you become a douchebag yourself. The furry fandom is based on fetishes. Whether it's cartoon animals, fem dom, transformation, macro, vore, bondage, Sonic the Hedgehog, or shitting dicknipples.
> 
> A person's interests does not dictate their personality. Maybe if you actually got to know people before criticizing their interests you'd see that not all people of one interest are created equal and not everyone seems to think that diaperfurs should "get the fuck out".
> 
> Of course, I don't expect a person who would be so arrogant as to write a guideline for an entire fandom which lacks focus anyway to grasp a concept such as "benefit of the doubt" in the first place.



you sir, have just taken the words out of my mouth *stares in awe* i love you D=
jk
but really, I second this. not everyones going to like the same thing everyone else does. get over it and stop bitching.


----------



## Azure (Nov 23, 2009)

Aurali said:


> No one will ever follow these rules..
> 
> I miss sammy, he was fun. Also HI ENOKI!


I don't, he's a retarded dickwad, and a political band wagoner as well. Good riddance.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 23, 2009)

@Stoneth: Nice job reading the byline. This is a copypasta. Also, I call bullshit on your assertion that you can't judge someone's personality from his interests. Ninety-nine times out of a hundred, you can.



Shenzebo said:


> Diaper fetishes aren't really that bad compared to say, zoophilia.


Oh, are you over your dogfucking phase?


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 23, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Oh, are you over your dogfucking phase?


I've never fucked a dog >:[

And maybe


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 23, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I've never fucked a dog >:[


Oh, right, you just wanted to. My mistake.



> And maybe


Could that be because you're now a babyfur, or will be one very soon? :V


----------



## protocollie (Nov 23, 2009)

Look, uh, I don't disagree with any of this but I have to point out:



> All it does is make you sound like a pompous asshole.



And this doesn't?


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 23, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Oh, right, you just wanted to. My mistake.


You're so mean to me ;~;
But I secretly love it


Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Could that be because you're now a babyfur, or will be one very soon? :V


*shrug* I don't think that has much to do with it.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Nov 23, 2009)

So there's a section for diaper fetishes but no mention of the furries who FUCK THEIR DOG?


----------



## RageDragon (Nov 23, 2009)

I loathe cub porn enthusiasts but I'm not going to tell them to leave the fucking fandom or I'll get a mob together and humiliate them. Want to know why? Because it's childish. It's childish and repugnant. Anyone who promotes childish and repugnant actions shows their mental maturity and they have no right to speak in regards to what is or isn't acceptable.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 23, 2009)

wat


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 23, 2009)

Ratte said:


> wat


 
cawk e_e


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 23, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I don't think that has much to do with it.


suuuuurrrrrreeeee *cough* bias *cough*


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 23, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> suuuuurrrrrreeeee *cough* bias *cough*


What? D:


----------



## RageDragon (Nov 23, 2009)

Ratte said:


> wat



Nothing going on here, Boss. We're not causing no drama here, no sir, no sir-e-bob.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 23, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> You're so mean to me ;~;


Oh, please. I'm nicer to you than I am to a lot of other people.



> But I secretly love it


It was never really much of a secret, you know :V




> *shrug* I don't think that has much to do with it.


Well, I think it does.



AshleyAshes said:


> So there's a section for diaper fetishes but no mention of the furries who FUCK THEIR DOG?


To be fair, not all the dogfuckers announce it to everyone, and it's a lot harder to detect them by smell :V


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 23, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Oh, please. I'm nicer to you than I am to a lot of other people.


I'd hate to see you be _mean_.


Rigor Sardonicus said:


> It was never really much of a secret, you know :V


Ilu2


Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Well, I think it does.


Explain, plz

Cuz I'm not getting it


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 23, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I'd hate to see you be _mean_.


You'd cry yourself to death. Or whatever you do instead of crying, because I forget whether you cry or not.



> Explain, plz
> 
> Cuz I'm not getting it


Okay...

Babyfurs are a subset of diaperfurs, if the terms are not fully interchangeable here. Therefore, as you are planning to join their ranks, it is safe to assume that you would defend diaperfur-ism more so than you would were you not planning to. Also, your interest in being a babyfur seems to have piqued more recently than your zoophilia.

Beyond that, dogfuckery is still considered at least slightly more revolting here--if only because RL-diaperfurs have yet to be mass-banned--so you chose that as a thing to compare it to. The fact that you have previously admitted an interest in it becomes irrelevant partially because the forum userbase at large has a pretty short memory span, but mostly because you express interest in so damn many things that nobody bothers to keep track of them all.

I really can't do a tl;dr version of this without reiterating my main point, but here it is again: You're defending diaperfurs because you are/plan to be one.

I should really be reading a book right now, but Clive Barker is simply too boring of a writer.


----------



## Reednemer (Nov 23, 2009)

Enoki said:


> Kinda liked this, figured I'd share it here.
> 
> Written by Samuel James Fox.
> 
> ...



Butthurt much?


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 23, 2009)

The rules you have posted are pretty much common sense that almost everyone knows.

Besides, no one will follow them. >.>


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 23, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> The rules you have posted are pretty much common sense that almost everyone knows.
> 
> As such, no one will follow them. >.>


Improved.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 23, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Okay...
> 
> Babyfurs are a subset of diaperfurs, if the terms are not fully interchangeable here. Therefore, as you are planning to join their ranks, it is safe to assume that you would defend diaperfur-ism more so than you would were you not planning to. Also, your interest in being a babyfur seems to have piqued more recently than your zoophilia.
> 
> ...


The only issue with that being I'm not into diapers.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 23, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> The only issue with that being I'm not into diapers.


We'll see how long that lasts. In the meantime, I'm going to start practicing my HWG for future conversations.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 23, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Improved.



Thank you kindly, Professor Sardonicus.

-hands you apple-


----------



## Koze (Nov 23, 2009)

So uh, who the fuck is the op to decide what's acceptable in the fandumb? Don't get me wrong, I hate dogfucking and don't get hardons from diapers, but uh, who the fuck are they?

Oh some overly opinionated furry who thinks them being "normal" makes them "better" than anyoye else? Gotcha :T


----------



## Ricky (Nov 23, 2009)

Koze said:


> So uh, who the fuck is the op to decide what's acceptable in the fandumb? Don't get me wrong, I hate dogfucking and don't get hardons from diapers, but uh, who the fuck are they?
> 
> Oh some overly opinionated furry who thinks them being "normal" makes them "better" than anyoye else? Gotcha :T



Normal is boring and overrated.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 23, 2009)

Koze said:


> So uh, who the fuck is the op to decide what's acceptable in the fandumb? Don't get me wrong, I hate dogfucking and don't get hardons from diapers, but uh, who the fuck are they?
> 
> Oh some overly opinionated furry who thinks them being "normal" makes them "better" than anyoye else? Gotcha :T



It's another Guru, kill it!!


----------



## LoinRockerForever (Nov 23, 2009)

Hmm......I don't think anyone will follow that lol.
But I agree with the ridiculed part.


----------



## Azure (Nov 23, 2009)

*obligatory threadshitting post*

*half hearted bow*

*exit stage left*


----------



## cesarin (Nov 23, 2009)

Stoneth said:


> No one in the fandom ever says you have to like every fetish in the furry fanfom, but the moment you claim superiority over individuals because of their tastes, you become a douchebag yourself. The furry fandom is based on fetishes. Whether it's cartoon animals, fem dom, transformation, macro, vore, bondage, Sonic the Hedgehog, or shitting dicknipples.
> 
> A person's interests does not dictate their personality. Maybe if you actually got to know people before criticizing their interests you'd see that not all people of one interest are created equal and not everyone seems to think that diaperfurs should "get the fuck out".
> 
> Of course, I don't expect a person who would be so arrogant as to write a guideline for an entire fandom which lacks focus anyway to grasp a concept such as "benefit of the doubt" in the first place.



sorry to burst your bubble, but a lot of times they do. and in the furry case.. way too much...
just go to a convention and we'll see how many "lifestylers" you will see


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 23, 2009)

Zrcalo's rules to being furry.

1) By joining this fandom, you agree that you will meet pedophiles and dogfuckers.

1a) You agree that you will laugh your ass off when you see encyclopedia dramatica articles about furries. you will also contribute by adding saucy links and images.

2) Three words: dont. hate. dogs. seriously 99% of the fandom is a dog. joining a fandom and hating 99% of it constitutes a troll.

2a) if you cant speak english use an online translator so we can make fun of you better.

3) Artists are funny when you bug them enough. do this to get free art and views.

3a) if an artist draws a saucy pic, tell her/him how sexy they are and start rping sex on their page. because well fuck. 

3b) dont diss bad art, yours is worse. and if you do, watch out for the shitstorm. 

4) take lots of pics of yourself in a fursuit. preferrably with other people. us people who make these like the different angles to reference these artist's work.

4a) Diapers are hawt. so are babyfurs. then again... pedos lurk here.

4b) everyone here rapes dogs. those who dont say it are lying.

4c) dog fucking is a crime, and it's funny. report them to the police for added lulz.

5) some furries are famous. kiss their asses. 

5a) furries are gullible and can be ripped off easily. tracing pics from porn magazines is a good idea.

5b) if you make it on national tv and say you yiff in a fursuit, my god. this is what we need to keep children out of the fandom. I love you.

5c) we hate fags. unless they're dog fags.

6) suing websites are for losers. the winners DDOS these sites and get backup.

7) If you fail to follow these rules, we have the right to insult and humiliate you until you leave this fandom. or we will make you cookies. with weed.

8) fuck dogs.
9) none of these rules are important minus rule 8. 
10) OP sucks cock.


----------



## Sora-kun (Nov 23, 2009)

What you want to hear: LOL OMG UR SOOOOOO RITE

Reality: You chastise other people for being pretentious assholes yet you write a list of rules for the fandom and god damnit you better fucking follow them otherwise me and my group of elitist twats will laugh at you over champagne and monogrammed silk robes.

Get over yourself.


----------



## twelvestring (Nov 23, 2009)

lol I agree with Zrcalos rules more. I know they are intended as a joke, but people do need to lighten up.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 23, 2009)

twelvestring said:


> lol I agree with Zrcalos rules more. I know they are intended as a joke, but people do need to lighten up.



IT IS TRUE


----------



## Fay V (Nov 23, 2009)

number 3 is stupid. there's no reason politely asking for a request is terrible. If the artist says "NO REQUESTS" don't do it, but seriously asking politely isn't wrong. 

Also...self idulgent pricks that try to control others GTFO


----------



## Ben (Nov 23, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:
			
		

> *This is a copypasta.*



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Anyway, at most, I'm pretty sure she just wanted people to discuss it. There's no need to assume that she agrees with every inch of it and is trying to shove it down people's throats. Let's show a little more good will to each other, yeah? :>


----------



## Azure (Nov 23, 2009)

Successful troll is successful?


----------



## Monkeykitten (Nov 23, 2009)

Rule 932: Don't make a big deal about shit that isn't a big deal.

Actually, no, that should be rule #1.


----------



## Stoneth (Nov 23, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> @Stoneth: Nice job reading the byline. This is a copypasta. Also, I call bullshit on your assertion that you can't judge someone's personality from his interests. Ninety-nine times out of a hundred, you can.



Not exactly. As an example, I will use babyfurs. Babyfurs being what happens when an interest in furries and AB/DL collide. AB/DL being slashed since the interest in adult baby and diaper lover are not the same thing. You can be an adult baby but not necessarily like diapers. You can have a diaper fetishist but not necessarily be into ageplay.

Babyfurs for lack of better word can fall in either AB or DL or both. I have met a lot of babyfurs and I can tell you that they are not all the same. I have met babyfurs who like cub art, I have met babyfurs who are repulsed by cub art (particularly since their infantilism is not sexual in nature). I have met babyfurs who are sweet and playful, I have met babyfurs who are annoying and repulsive. I have met babyfurs who are tact and mature when need be, I have met babyfurs who completely lack any sense of maturity at all. I tell you that you cannot judge a person based on their interests because I have experience in this matter.

So just because someone owns a badge drawn by Marci McAdam does not mean I am ready to be their friend. Personality to me is far more important than common interests.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 23, 2009)

Stoneth said:


> Not exactly. As an example, I will use babyfurs. Babyfurs being what happens when an interest in furries and AB/DL collide. AB/DL being slashed since the interest in adult baby and diaper lover are not the same thing. You can be an adult baby but not necessarily like diapers. You can have a diaper fetishist but not necessarily be into ageplay.
> 
> Babyfurs for lack of better word can fall in either AB or DL or both. I have met a lot of babyfurs and I can tell you that they are not all the same. I have met babyfurs who like cub art, I have met babyfurs who are repulsed by cub art (particularly since their infantilism is not sexual in nature). I have met babyfurs who are sweet and playful, I have met babyfurs who are annoying and repulsive. I have met babyfurs who are tact and mature when need be, I have met babyfurs who completely lack any sense of maturity at all. I tell you that you cannot judge a person based on their interests because I have experience in this matter.
> 
> So just because someone owns a badge drawn by Marci McAdam does not mean I am ready to be their friend. Personality to me is far more important than common interests.



I think you mean cub *porn* 

But yeah...  I agree.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 23, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> Zrcalo's rules to being furry.
> 2) Three words: dont. hate. dogs. seriously 99% of the fandom is a dog. joining a fandom.
> 3b) dont diss bad art, yours is worse.
> 4a) pedos lurk here.
> 4c) dog fucking is a crime. report them to the police.


Rule 2, if you break it you're just an idiot.
Yeah on rule 3b, yeah I agree, I'm one of the people that actually realizes how mediocre I am.
Rules 4a & 4c WHY IN THE WORLD DOES THE FANDOM ATTRACT THESE PEOPLE!


Monkeykitten said:


> Rule 932: Don't make a big deal about shit that isn't a big deal.
> Actually, no, that should be rule #1.


SECONDED!  I motion for an amendment for this.


Koze said:


> So uh, who the fuck is the op to decide what's acceptable in the fandumb?


It's cause alot of the people here lack social skills either that or it seems they learned it from animals or something.


----------



## Hakoge (Nov 23, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> Zrcalo's rules to being furry.
> 
> 1) By joining this fandom, you agree that you will meet pedophiles and dogfuckers.
> 
> ...



^^ This man's got it, and anything I could possibly say has already been said.

Why do the rules say Babyfurs need to GTFO, and yet Dogfuckers aren't even mentioned? I would have figured the dogfuckers should've been booted outta here before any other fetish/sick fuck group.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 23, 2009)

Hakoge said:


> ^^ This man's got it, and anything I could possibly say has already been said.
> 
> Why do the rules say Babyfurs need to GTFO, and yet Dogfuckers aren't even mentioned? I would have figured the dogfuckers should've been booted outta here before any other fetish/sick fuck group.



Maybe OP is a dogfucker :roll:


----------



## Enoki (Nov 23, 2009)

Ricky said:


> Oh, shut up.



....

_*snerk* _ Ahahahaha.

I find that a little bit hilarious coming from a diaperfur who wanted to start a watersports orgy at FC. (Yes, I know it's you, Ricky aka RabidRick on FA.) Don't think you're in a place to tell us to shut up. :3


P.S: Also, Ben, thank you for posting that. :U That was exactly the point, i.e. discussion.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 23, 2009)

Enoki said:


> ....
> 
> _*snerk* _ Ahahahaha.
> 
> I find that a little bit hilarious coming from a diaperfur who wanted to start a watersports orgy at FC. (Yes, I know it's you, Ricky aka RabidRick on FA.) Don't think you're in a place to tell us to shut up. :3



lol...  I can't believe people are still falling for that one.

Read the comments


----------



## Enoki (Nov 23, 2009)

Ricky said:


> lol...  I can't believe people are still falling for that one.
> 
> Read the comments



I've read them before. 

Your sudden "hey guys it's a joke" as soon as people started jumping on you for it is an invalid declaration of a joke.

Try harder next time.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 23, 2009)

Enoki said:


> I've read them before.
> 
> Your sudden "hey guys it's a joke" as soon as people started jumping on you for it is an invalid declaration of a joke.
> 
> Try harder next time.



Your logic is impeccable :roll:

So... you think I was serious, then?

PS - Your rules still suck.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 23, 2009)

Ricky said:


> Maybe OP is a dogfucker :roll:



OP /IS/ a dog fucker.


----------



## Syl (Nov 23, 2009)

The rule for people who can't draw, that's not fair. I can barely draw, but I'm trying. Give us less talented artists a break will you?


----------



## Enoki (Nov 23, 2009)

Syl said:


> The rule for people who can't draw, that's not fair. I can barely draw, but I'm trying. Give us less talented artists a break will you?



Actually, that was worded wrong, now that I look back on it.

What it meant was dissing artists that aren't even trying to improve.

Being an artist myself, yes, we all have to start somewhere - but when you're not even trying to make an effort to improve at all or try new things, well, yeah. You get the point.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 23, 2009)

Stoneth said:


> Not exactly. As an example, I will use babyfurs. Babyfurs being what happens when an interest in furries and AB/DL collide. AB/DL being slashed since the interest in adult baby and diaper lover are not the same thing. You can be an adult baby but not necessarily like diapers. You can have a diaper fetishist but not necessarily be into ageplay.


I'm sorry, did it sound like I care?



> Babyfurs for lack of better word can fall in either AB or DL or both. I have met a lot of babyfurs and I can tell you that they are not all the same. I have met babyfurs who like cub art, I have met babyfurs who are repulsed by cub art


"Cub porn" falls under the category of "interest".



> I have met babyfurs who are sweet and playful, I have met babyfurs who are annoying and repulsive. I have met babyfurs who are tact and mature when need be, I have met babyfurs who completely lack any sense of maturity at all.


Seems to me like you hang out with a few too many babyfurs, newfag. Maybe you should try talking to people outside the playpen more often.



> I tell you that you cannot judge a person based on their interests because I have experience in this matter.


The scope of my comment was a lot larger than just "babyfurs", and I'm going to stand by what I said: You can tell a lot about a person by what he or she is into.

And by the way, I'm pretty sure I've slept with more people than you've ever met. So, if anything, I have more experience with people's various depravities than you do.



> So just because someone owns a badge drawn by Marci McAdam does not mean I am ready to be their friend. Personality to me is far more important than common interests.


That's nice.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 23, 2009)

Fay V said:


> number 3 is stupid. there's no reason politely asking for a request is terrible. If the artist says "NO REQUESTS" don't do it, but seriously asking politely isn't wrong.
> 
> Also...self idulgent pricks that try to control others GTFO



I have to agree. I mean I can agree with the intent behind some of these rules (and strongly with some), but the overtone I'm sensing is overly harsh. I'm aware of rules and they're usually stern and fair, but rarely harsh.

But...putting up rules for the entire fandom? That's just something I don't agree with. I mean, we're not the National Geographic Society or the AFL-CIO. It's just a simple, but complex fanbase.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey, furfags, I know most of you've only been reading for two or three weeks now, but *THIS IS A COPYPASTA.
GO YELL AT SAMMY J FOX,* whoever that is.


----------



## Syl (Nov 23, 2009)

Enoki said:


> Actually, that was worded wrong, now that I look back on it.
> 
> What it meant was dissing artists that aren't even trying to improve.
> 
> Being an artist myself, yes, we all have to start somewhere - but when you're not even trying to make an effort to improve at all or try new things, well, yeah. You get the point.



Ah, I see. That makes sense then


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 23, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Hey, furfags, I know most of you've only been reading for two or three weeks now, but *THIS IS A COPYPASTA.
> GO YELL AT SAMMY J FOX,* whoever that is.



A little touchy, no?

I'm meaning no ill will to Sammy J, nor the messenger Enoki. Just simply stating an opinion.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 23, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> A little touchy, no?


Not at all. I'm just trying to make sure you little manchildren don't miss that part.



> I'm meaning no ill will to Sammy J, nor the messenger Enoki. Just simply stating an opinion.


Your opinion is retarded, as are you for stating it


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 23, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Not at all. I'm just trying to make sure you little manchildren don't miss that part.
> 
> Your opinion is retarded, as are you for stating it



Ah, thank you. Always thought that myself.

Wait...:shock:


----------



## RageDragon (Nov 23, 2009)

Bull, Rigor. You *are* getting touchy and if you're dumb enough to post something you have to be willing to take the opinions of others. She posted this idiocy and she can see what we think about it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 23, 2009)

*pull up recliner*
*sits down*
*starts eating popcorn*


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 23, 2009)

RageDragon said:


> Bull, Rigor. You *are* getting touchy and if you're dumb enough to post something you have to be willing to take the opinions of others. She posted this idiocy and she can see what we think about it.


Hahaha. Yet another imbecile who's been here less than a month thinks he can tell me what I'm feeling.

You're both newfags, so let me explain:

I'm a sarcastic and insulting bitch. It has nothing to do with my emotions at any given time, it's just the kind of poster I am.

Get it? Good. Now go back to your cages before I have to roll up my newspaper.


----------



## Ikrit (Nov 23, 2009)

THATS RIGHT GUYS! IT NOT THE SEX IN FURSUITS OR THE DOG FUCKERS THAT MAKE PEOPLE HATE US!
IT'S THOSE DAMN BABYFURS!


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 23, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Hahaha. Yet another imbecile who's been here less than a month thinks he can tell me what I'm feeling.
> 
> You're both newfags, so let me explain:
> 
> ...



Be as you may, I will not object. We are what we are.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 23, 2009)

^ It was mainly directed at RAEGDRGN, if that's any consolation.



lazyredhead said:


> THATS RIGHT GUYS! IT NOT THE SEX IN FURSUITS OR THE DOG FUCKERS THAT MAKE PEOPLE HATE US!
> IT'S THOSE DAMN BABYFURS!


The dogfuckers keep it to themselves a lot better, even within the fandom.

There are dogfuckers here who haven't been outed or come out yet, believe it or not. There aren't any such babyfurs.


----------



## Ikrit (Nov 23, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> ^ It was mainly directed at RAEGDRGN, if that's any consolation.
> 
> 
> The dogfuckers keep it to themselves a lot better, even within the fandom.
> ...


maybe becuse...babyfur isn't a crime?


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 23, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> ^ It was mainly directed at RAEGDRGN, if that's any consolation.



Noted, and I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Enoki (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey Rigor, uh. 

Sammy J. as you call him has a message for you;

Calm down a little. :v


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 23, 2009)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> Some of those rules are just stupid.




Agreed.




RageDragon said:


> Wry halo thar furry Hitler. But you know what I hate? I hate eff'n hybrids. Let's ban them too. Also Jews. F*'em.



Oh, you.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 23, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> maybe becuse...babyfur isn't a crime?


What difference does that make? It's only the zoophiles who get arrested that get all uppity and in-your-face about it (and good riddance to those), whereas damn near every babyfur wears his mental illness as both a badge of honor and a handicapped-parking tag at the same time.

I don't care what people do in their bedrooms as long as they keep it there, but babyfurs are even more incapable of that than regular furries. Get the picture?



Enoki said:


> Hey Rigor, uh.
> 
> Sammy J. as you call him has a message for you;
> 
> Calm down a little. :v


Out of curiosity, do any of you even know what "sardonic" means? >_>;


----------



## Azure (Nov 23, 2009)

Enoki said:


> Hey Rigor, uh.
> 
> Sammy J. as you call him has a message for you;
> 
> Calm down a little. :v


Tell Sammy J to go stick his tongue in Obama's browneye.


----------



## Cavy (Nov 23, 2009)

RageDragon said:


> Wry halo thar furry Hitler.




Ha! We got alot of hitlers running around there.


----------



## Enoki (Nov 23, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Tell Sammy J to go stick his tongue in Obama's browneye.



Sammy J. says that while he thinks mister obama is a pretty handsome guy, he doesn't have the hots for him or any parts of his body.




Also, Rigor, I'm a foreign. I don't really know what "sardonic" means. :U


----------



## RageDragon (Nov 23, 2009)

Sardonic? I'm pretty sure you don't either.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 23, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Out of curiosity, do any of you even know what "sardonic" means? >_>;



yes. it's sadistic ... but with sardines. (â˜žï¾Ÿâˆ€ï¾Ÿ)â˜ž

that comment is sardonic.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 23, 2009)

Cavy said:


> Ha! We got alot of hitlers running around there.



>:3


----------



## Azure (Nov 23, 2009)

Enoki said:


> He says "that while he thinks mister obama is a pretty handsome guy, he doesn't have the hots for him or any parts of his body."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell, I'm just tryin to get the guy some worthwhile action, ya know?


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 23, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Hell, I'm just tryin to get the guy some worthwhile action, ya know?



his wife is a slut.


----------



## WatchfulStorm (Nov 23, 2009)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> Some of those rules are just stupid.



Agreed. For example, personally, I don't understand diaper furs in the slightest, but nobody has the authority to simply say 'you can't be here', and as for so called 'shitty art', not only is that a relative term that could have different cut off points for different furries, but it's those who are still developing their artistic talent that need encouragement. This fandom isn't about parading around the best art that anyone has to offer, it's about self expression.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 23, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> The dogfuckers keep it to themselves a lot better, even within the fandom.


Yeah the zoos are really well at keeping it to themself because if they don't they'll go to jail.


Rigor Sardonicus said:


> I don't care what people do in their bedrooms as long as they keep it there


seconded


----------



## xcliber (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow, just wow. I leave my computer for all of 6 hours...
And people 'like that' (no names mentioned) are saying that babyfurs are one of the biggest problems? I'm a baby/diaperfur, but I'm not the slightest bit offended by this shitstorm. I'm not sure whether to laugh at all this, or just facepalm it. After all, that's all it is, a shitstorm. At this point it's not even worth arguing.

I think I'll just laugh, because I totally saw it coming.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 23, 2009)

Enoki said:


> Also, Rigor, I'm a foreign. I don't really know what "sardonic" means. :U


Oh yeah, that's right.

*sarâ‹…donâ‹…ic*

â€‚

â€‚/sÉ‘rËˆdÉ’n
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Éªk/ 

  Show Spelled Pronunciation  [sahr-don-ik] 

  Show IPA    Use *sardonic* in a Sentence

See web results for *sardonic*

See images of *sardonic*

 â€“adjective   characterized by bitter or scornful derision; mocking; cynical; sneering: a sardonic grin. 



RageDragon said:


> Sardonic? I'm pretty sure you don't either.


Does it hurt to be wrong all the time?



Zrcalo said:


> yes. it's sadistic ... but with sardines. (â˜žï¾Ÿâˆ€ï¾Ÿ)â˜ž
> 
> that comment is sardonic.


Hahaha.



xcliber said:


> Wow, just wow. I leave my computer for all of 6 hours...
> And people 'like that' (no names mentioned) are saying that babyfurs are one of the biggest problems? I'm a baby/diaperfur, but I'm not the slightest bit offended by this shitstorm. I'm not sure whether to laugh at all this, or just facepalm it. After all, that's all it is, a shitstorm. At this point it's not even worth arguing.
> 
> I think I'll just laugh, because I totally saw it coming.


I can count the number of babyfurs I've encountered who don't instantly get upset over this sort of thing on one hand. You're one of the few, kid. Go you.


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Nov 23, 2009)

i jumped on a thread about some "furry rules" or something so maybe i could have a good lol, but it turns into a rage about dogfuckers, fursuit sex, cubporn, diaperfurs, and watersports.  You people make me sad.  Buh-bye.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 23, 2009)

NeroFox1989 said:


> i jumped on a thread about some "furry rules" or something so maybe i could have a good lol, but it turns into a rage about dogfuckers, fursuit sex, cubporn, diaperfurs, and watersports.  You people make me sad.  Buh-bye.



sorry. I started it.
all threads I enter they all end up being about dogfuckers and pedos. 
like ein the pedo.


----------



## Linzys (Nov 24, 2009)

1337dingo said:


> I like these rules. :3


This.


----------



## Aurali (Nov 24, 2009)

Enoki said:


> Sammy J. says that while he thinks mister obama is a pretty handsome guy, he doesn't have the hots for him or any parts of his body.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damn it enoki.. i told you... I tooold you.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 24, 2009)

xcliber said:


> Wow, just wow. I leave my computer for all of 6 hours...
> And people 'like that' (no names mentioned) are saying that *babyfurs are one of the biggest problems*? I'm a baby/diaperfur, but I'm not the slightest bit offended by this shitstorm. I'm not sure whether to laugh at all this, or just facepalm it. After all, that's all it is, a shitstorm. At this point it's not even worth arguing.
> 
> I think I'll just laugh, because I totally saw it coming.


 Some people should first thing of necrophila and zoophila before you come to the line.
Somehow it was obvious that "daiperfurs" will get into the list, but there is still a defference between daiperfurs and babyfurs..maybe...patience.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 24, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> Some people should first thing of necrophila and zoophila before you come to the line.
> Somehow it was obvious that "daiperfurs" will get into the list, but there is still a defference between daiperfurs and babyfurs..maybe...patience.



hey, question.

I have a stuffed taxidermy fox. 
if I fuck it, will it be considered beastiality or necrophilia?

I am serious. I want to know your guys' opinions. I dont want to make a thread because why make a thread about one question?


----------



## Ricky (Nov 24, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> hey, question.
> 
> I have a stuffed taxidermy fox.
> if I fuck it, will it be considered beastiality or necrophilia?
> ...



Wow...  That's a good question.

First off, definitions (pulled from Google):

*Bestiality*: _Sexual relations between a human and an animal._

*Necorphilia*: _Erotic attraction to or sexual contact with corpses._

The first definition does not state the animal has to be alive.  Despite the fact that I'm sure the author (or any author) failed to take mortality into account that is still the definition and so it follows it would indeed qualify.

Necrophilia is an attraction.  This same logic follows if you were aroused by the dead animal corpse at the time.

So, it could be both.

I think you should try it however, and then alert the press (make sure to tell them you are a furry) and then once it's in the paper we can see what they call it.  Who knows...  Maybe nobody thought of this, yet.  You might end up creating a new word and since you'd be pioneering it they might even name it after YOU 

EDIT:  Also, make sure when alerting the press you state you were attracted to the dead animal corpse at the time of intercourse or it might ruin the whole thing.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 24, 2009)

Ricky said:


> Wow...  That's a good question.
> 
> First off, definitions (pulled from Google):
> 
> ...



holy crap. I just realized I could be a plushophile, zoophile, necophiliac, and a fursuit yiffer all at the same time with one action!


hrrrm..

EROTIC TAXIDERMY

eh. doesnt have a sexy vibe.


----------



## RageDragon (Nov 24, 2009)

Necrodermistaxodillia.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 24, 2009)

RageDragon said:


> Necrodermistaxodillia.




I like "necrodermist"


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 24, 2009)

Enoki said:


> Elaborate, like which?



4a, considering there are much worse fetishes within the fandom, this guy is picking on this?


----------



## JMAA (Nov 24, 2009)

IMO, I think any fandom follower can do anything he/she wants. Unless in some cases which makes him/her ashamed of it. It's all about not being the center of all satire.
I think I made a tongue-twister with myself.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 24, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I like "necrodermist"


 Just say necrofuck it's enough.
Fuck a plushie, cotton children.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 24, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> Just say necrofuck it's enough.
> Fuck a plushie, cotton children.



I really want to have this in my sig. but am too lazy to. 
I congratulate thee.


----------



## RageDragon (Nov 24, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> 4a, considering there are much worse fetishes within the fandom, this guy is picking on this?



Yeah like Beastiality, Pedophilia, Vore, Rape, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 24, 2009)

RageDragon said:


> Yeah like Beastiality, Pedophilia, Vore, Rape, etc. etc. etc.



it's because those are /popular/. it's the ones that are least popular that always get picked on.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 24, 2009)

RageDragon said:


> Yeah like Beastiality, Pedophilia, Vore, Rape, etc. etc. etc.



Vore is not bad. like "babyfur" Vore has many levels of interest and variations aswell. I don't class vore as bad.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 24, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Vore is not bad. like "babyfur" Vore has many levels of interest and variations aswell. I don't class vore as bad.



What about cock vore?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 24, 2009)

Ricky said:


> What about cock vore?



Some people probably like to bite/have their cocks bitten off. Not like vore can be practiced irl either, unlike rape, bestiality and zoophillia. Well, not without the hospitals asking questions of course! lol

Besides alot of the variations of vore are impossible to practice irl, such as re birthing. and I very much doubt any male irl would want their cock bitten off. So I still do not class vore to be bad.

And no, I am not into vore, I have a friend who is though, and she explained everything about it to me one day. It pays to listen to people with a "weird" interest and find out exactly what they are into, what they like about it etc before passing judgement.

Rigor should remember the term "Never judge a book by it's cover"


----------



## xcliber (Nov 24, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> It pays to listen to people with a "weird" interest and find out exactly what they are into, what they like about it etc before passing judgement.


 I wanna sig this. It's people like you that keep me from losing faith in humanity entirely.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 24, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I very much doubt any male irl would want their cock bitten off.



Oh, come on...

We all know that's not the case 



> *Monks had talked about his sexual desire for his penis to be bitten off in online chatroom discussions*. He told the jury: "*It may seem extreme that he wanted his penis bitten off*, but there is ample evidence from websites he visited and conversations with Shaun Skarnes that this was a deeply held interest and one he found sexually stimulating


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 24, 2009)

Ricky said:


> Oh, come on...
> 
> We all know that's not the case



Well, apart from the rare fucked in the head cases


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 24, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> It pays to listen to people with a "weird" interest and find out exactly what they are into, what they like about it etc before passing judgement.
> 
> Rigor should remember the term "Never judge a book by it's cover"




this is exactly why I respect you, minus the eating squirrel jokes. 
I used to hate all forms of porn, then I got to see the other side of the argument. now I'm a big supporter of porn.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 24, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Rigor should remember the term "Never judge a book by it's cover"


Good idea. I'll add that to my list of feel-good New Wave bullshit right now.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 24, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Good idea. I'll add that to my list of feel-good New Wave bullshit right now.



hey, I'm a book. you should open me up and read my cover.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 24, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> hey, I'm a book. you should open me up and read my cover.


 You mean pull down your pants and fuck yourself to hell.
Just explaining a term.
Stripophila!


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 24, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> hey, I'm a book. you should open me up and read my cover.


You fail innuendo forever.


----------



## Vatz (Nov 24, 2009)

Enoki said:


> 5b) You will accept responsibility for giving the fandom a bad name if you end up saying that you fuck your mate in a fursuit and proceed to parade with it on national TV.


 

Holy shit, it looks like some people are still worked up over Tyra Banks fucking us over by diverting the conversation and mercilessly bombarding Chew with sex questions. It is technically Chewfox's fault, but not entirely, as T.Banks tried to intentionally fuck up the fandom by forcing Chewfox into a sexual conversation when Chew tried to explain the good parts of the fandom.

So get over it already, god damn it.


----------



## Vatz (Nov 24, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> hey, I'm a book. you should open me up and read my cover.


 

Why the hell should we read your cover _after _opening you?
Your sexual jokes make no sense, Zrcalo.
...
And your fursuit-necrozoosadism disgusts me. Just thought I'd put that out there.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 24, 2009)

Ricky said:


> Oh, come on...
> 
> We all know that's not the case


Uhm both those kids had mental issues, which is probably why the drama wasn't as bad from that.


----------



## Vatz (Nov 24, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> Uhm both those kids had mental issues, which is probably why the drama wasn't as bad from that.


 

Duh. This is like that case when those parents tried to get AD&D and D&D banned from the U.S. because their son supposedly killed himself with the belief that he would be brought back to life after reading the rule books--the exact same ones that state on the front page in big bold letters "THIS GAME IS FANTASY. NONE OF THE POWERS, CHARACTERS, OR DEPICTIONS ARE REAL".


Same thing here, except we don't have any way of proving that the fandom didn't start any of this.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 24, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Duh. This is like that case when those parents tried to get AD&D and D&D banned from the U.S. because their son supposedly killed himself with the belief that he would be brought back to life after reading the rule books--the exact same ones that state on the front page in big bold letters "THIS GAME IS FANTASY. NONE OF THE POWERS, CHARACTERS, OR DEPICTIONS ARE REAL".
> 
> 
> Same thing here, except we don't have any way of proving that the fandom didn't start any of this.



This is why I dislike "lifestylers" things get taken way to far like this two boys took it. If someone can not tell the difference between fantasy/fiction and real life then they are fucked up in the head to begin with.

No game, no fanbase, can be held responsible for an individuals actions.


----------



## Vatz (Nov 24, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> This is why I dislike "lifestylers" things get taken way to far like this two boys took it. If someone can not tell the difference between fantasy/fiction and real life then they are fucked up in the head to begin with.
> 
> No game, no fanbase, can be held responsible for an individuals actions.


 

Too bad nobody in the Media is smart enough to figure that out.


Damn.
Damn damn!!!
DAMN DAMN DAMN!!!!




http://fusion-industries2.tripod.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/1fuel.jpg


----------



## Reednemer (Nov 24, 2009)

I know! 

The game.


----------



## Vatz (Nov 24, 2009)

Reednemer said:


> I know!
> 
> The game.


 


.....

Are you refering to my sandvich, good man?


----------



## Cavy (Nov 24, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Holy shit, it looks like some people are still worked up over Tyra Banks fucking us over by diverting the conversation and mercilessly bombarding Chew with sex questions. It is technically Chewfox's fault, but not entirely, as T.Banks tried to intentionally fuck up the fandom by forcing Chewfox into a sexual conversation when Chew tried to explain the good parts of the fandom.
> 
> So get over it already, god damn it.




Where's that butthurt form? Ah there it is: 


http://www.flickr.com/photos/rrhyne56/3634845763/

Just follow this link, fill this form, and email it, somewhere.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 24, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> Uhm both those kids had mental issues, which is probably why the drama wasn't as bad from that.



Really?

He seemed so normal to me... :roll:


----------



## RageDragon (Nov 25, 2009)

Reednemer said:


> I know!
> 
> The game.



You lost.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 25, 2009)

Reednemer said:


> I know!
> 
> The game.


 OMGOMGOMG I GOT RICKROLLED SHIIIIIIIIIT!!!!
THIS CANT BE HAPPENIND!!!!
STUPID RICK ASTLEY!!!!
RICK ROLLERS YOU WILL *things*!!!


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 25, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> OMGOMGOMG I GOT RICKROLLED SHIIIIIIIIIT!!!!
> THIS CANT BE HAPPENIND!!!!
> STUPID RICK ASTLEY!!!!
> RICK ROLLERS YOU WILL *things*!!!


Great now I have that song stuck in my head.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 25, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> Great now I have that song stuck in my head.


 DU HAST!!!
*Shvilchten Taven Men Tazen and stuff In german*


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 25, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> DU HAST!!!
> *Shvilchten Taven Men Tazen and stuff In german*



Du Hast Meich.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 25, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Du Hast Meich.


Du hast Meich gefragt.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 25, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Du hast Meich gefragt.



Damn it! Now I wanna listen to that song! *goes off to find it*


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 25, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Damn it! Now I wanna listen to that song! *goes off to find it*


One of the best song ever.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-elw_humbTY
*gman strips*
AND IT's Heich D.
Once I was told that to speak german you need to add tons of RRR and CCHCHH and AAAAAA to every word.
ACHTUNGI

Du
du hast
du hast mich
du hast mich *gefragt
*du hast mich *gefragt*, und *ich* hab *nichts gesagt*

Willst du bis der Tod euch *scheidet*
*treu ihr sein fÃ¼r alle Tage*

Nein

Willst du bis zum Tod, der *scheide*
sie lieben auch in *schlechten Tagen*

Nein


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 25, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> One of the best song ever.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-elw_humbTY
> *gman strips*
> AND IT's Heich D.
> ...


Actually, you just need to yell and spit a lot.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 25, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> One of the best song ever.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-elw_humbTY
> *gman strips*
> AND IT's Heich D.
> ...



I meant Mich, was not sure of the spelling.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 25, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Actually, you just need to yell and spit a lot.


Thats the truth.
ARNALD SHWARTZNAGAAAAR
AUSTREICH CLEVAAAAAAR CHIPS TAGEN



RandyDarkshade said:


> I meant Mich, was not sure of the spelling.


 Happens, even I some times spell wdros badly.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 25, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> Thats the truth.
> ARNALD SHWARTZNAGAAAAR
> AUSTREICH CLEVAAAAAAR CHIPS TAGEN



He is Austrian, not German.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 25, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> He is Austrian, not German.


 I know that, at least on shvartznaga
But austrian and german people speak almost identical.
At least far from my less than average basic knowledge.
His name still sounds like it's taken from du hast.
German is a shexy language.
Scheisse.


----------



## Vatz (Nov 25, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> DU HAST!!!


 
Nien.


----------



## Vatz (Nov 25, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> German is a shexy language.


 

Ja.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 25, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Ja.


 Jajajajajajajajajajajajajaja.
Sadler!!
You speak spanish.
OR spinach.
Arnaaald Schvarthznigga


----------



## Vatz (Nov 25, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> Jajajajajajajajajajajajajaja.
> Sadler!!
> You speak spanish.
> OR spinach.
> Arnaaald Schvarthznigga


 

Yes. I speak spinach.

Who is the strongest black man of them all?
*drumroll*
ARNOLD SCHWARTZINIGG--


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 25, 2009)

Rice and shine mr. freeman.
Rice. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhlvrMpBH8I


----------



## Vatz (Nov 25, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> Rice and shine mr. freeman.
> Rice. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhlvrMpBH8I


 
Lettuce.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 25, 2009)

Has anyone ever noticed how dorky looking all the people in Rammstein actually are?

like their music is all "I'm badass" and the only reason people buy it is they have a German accent.

KMFDM would kick their ass in a fight, even the chick.  They are the real deal.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 25, 2009)

Does anyone in this thread know Russian?



Ricky said:


> Has anyone ever noticed how dorky looking all the people in Rammstein actually are?
> 
> like their music is all "I'm badass" and the only reason people buy it is they have a German accent.


True.



> KMFDM would kick their ass in a fight, even the chick.  They are the real deal.


Who?


----------



## Ricky (Nov 25, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Who?



Here's some songs (but they refuse to make any music videos):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwhOTNQcQq4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBesP5r6c80

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDZWJw8Jm5w

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHYzuR4qXMQ


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 25, 2009)

Ricky said:


> Here's some songs (but they refuse to make any music videos):
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwhOTNQcQq4
> 
> ...


 No matter what, german is a pwining(pwning and winning :V) language that will make any song sold like fresh rotten meat.
Pendulum is still way better.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 25, 2009)

Ricky said:


> Here's some songs (but they refuse to make any music videos):
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwhOTNQcQq4
> 
> ...


I think I like this band. Thanks.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 25, 2009)

Ricky said:


> Here's some songs (but they refuse to make any music videos):
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwhOTNQcQq4
> 
> ...



They are pretty good.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 25, 2009)

Ricky said:


> Here's some songs (but they refuse to make any music videos):
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwhOTNQcQq4
> 
> ...


 Numa Numa


----------

